# Do You Currently Have A Partner In Life?



## ArtMusic

Wife/husband, engaged, boyfriend/girlfriend, single or deceased loved one.

I am curious. No harm done, no harm intended. Thank you so much for participating if you intend to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm fortunate to not only have a partner but a soul mate. And also a loving cat.


----------



## neoshredder

I am fortunate to be single.  We make the best of whatever situation we are in.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I was tempted to pick "yes, I am engaged"


----------



## Crudblud

I'm in arranged marriage. I don't know who the lucky lady is, but the African prince who should be depositing $18 million in to my bank account tomorrow told me that his daughter is very beautiful.


----------



## arpeggio

*Lucky*

My wife and I were married January 25, 1970 and we still get along.


----------



## Manxfeeder

arpeggio said:


> My wife and I were married January 25, 1970 and we still get along.


Bravo! We can learn much from you.


----------



## clavichorder

Currently single. I both like and dislike it at different times, but relatively speaking, its a great place to be right now. I feel like I am making some pretty good friends male and female, so that's where my "non self concerned" energy goes.


----------



## EricABQ

I have a wife and a girlfriend so I didn't know how to answer.


----------



## ArtMusic

I am single.

Answer the question as you please, no harm intended.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have a boyfriend, a most wonderful man whom I love more than my own life. There is just one catch: he lives some 1,400 km. away from me.


----------



## clavichorder

EricABQ said:


> I have a wife and a girlfriend so I didn't know how to answer.


Some one needs to supply an appropriate "Gif" or "Meme" for this post! LOL.

Or better yet, tell me a website where I can find these things...I have some ideas...LOL


----------



## OboeKnight

Single. Have no intentions of changing that anytime soon  I have no time for anyone but my oboe.


----------



## cwarchc

Not as long as "arpeggio" but I've been married to my wonderful wife for 28 years in August


----------



## Art Rock

Happily married since March 2000.


----------



## Guest

Married since 1984.

Wait a minute...that's like 2001...a date in the future...impossible.


----------



## deggial

clavichorder said:


> Or better yet, tell me a website where I can find these things...


a wife and a girlfriend?


----------



## millionrainbows

Do You Currently Have A Partner In Life? Yes, my best friend is a cat.:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have a boyfriend, a most wonderful man whom I love more than my own life. There is just one catch: he lives some 1,400 km. away from me.


I know exactly what that's like...


----------



## clavichorder

deggial said:


> a wife and a girlfriend?


Nope, I already know about those, thanks. Was asking about a gif/meme to appropriately express EricABQ's situation, or a certain kind of reaction to it...lol. This is because I thought it was funny. He might not think its funny, but hey...


----------



## Sonata

I started dating my husband when I was 16, and that was 14 years ago. I've been with him for almost half of my life with is a hard to fathom.  Our 9 year wedding anniversary is coming up in May.


----------



## deggial

clavichorder said:


> *Nope, I already know about those, thanks*. Was asking about a gif/meme to appropriately express EricABQ's situation, or a certain kind of reaction to it...lol. This is because I thought it was funny. He might not think its funny, but hey...


I was pulling your leg. You've still left yourself up to ambiguous interpretations, btw, but I'll let you off the hook :tiphat:

unfortunately, I'm recently separated, although we still live together... I'm always amazed by stories like Sonata's! lovely  (unless you're secretly hating each other ).


----------



## GreenMamba

I'm eagerly awaiting Art Music's next poll: Is Your Partner Overweight?


----------



## Kopachris

No. Schizoid hunger and all that. My personality annoyingly contradicts itself.


----------



## Kieran

As a penance for my sins, I'm married...


----------



## Sonata

deggial said:


> I was pulling your leg. You've still left yourself up to ambiguous interpretations, btw, but I'll let you off the hook :tiphat:
> 
> unfortunately, I'm recently separated, although we still live together... I'm always amazed by stories like Sonata's! lovely  (unless you're secretly hating each other ).


We like each other quite a bit :kiss:


----------



## deggial

GreenMamba said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting Art Music's next poll: Is Your Partner Overweight?


haha! I was thinking the same thing! how about a poll about pets?


----------



## kv466

I just got together with a girl I'd only dated a few times over the past dozen years or so. I'm kinda glad we waited because this time around is wonderful and we're both far more mature and ready for one another. It also helps that I greatly love and respect her and that I've always thought she is a magnificent beauty


----------



## Crudblud

kv466 said:


> I just got together with a girl I'd only dated a few times over the past dozen years or so. I'm kinda glad we waited because this time around is wonderful and we're both far more mature and ready for one another. It also helps that I greatly love and respect her and that I've always thought she is a magnificent beauty


That's wonderful. Patience is indeed the key, it seems.


----------



## ArtMusic

GreenMamba said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting Art Music's next poll: Is Your Partner Overweight?


No, that is too personal to ask. I don't do polls asking personal questions like that.


----------



## violadude

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have a boyfriend, a most wonderful man whom I love more than my own life. There is just one catch: he lives some 1,400 km. away from me.


I'm in the same situation, but my girlfriend is 12,440 Km away.


----------



## Novelette

Happily single.

My past relationships were good with respect to music. All of my ex's liked classical music, although none were as singularly devoted as I was/am [which is no complaint].

Actually, I'm in a bit of a sordid love triangle at the moment: my upright and my grand pianos both vie for my affections. I keep trying to remind them that I agreed to alternate my affections, but each looks at me longingly when I'm spending time with the other. What's a guy to do?


----------



## Crudblud

Novelette said:


> Actually, I'm in a bit of a sordid love triangle at the moment: my upright and my grand pianos both vie for my affections. I keep trying to remind them that I agreed to alternate my affections, but each looks at me longingly when I'm spending time with the other. What's a guy to do?


Give up all your possessions and live in an abandoned train yard.


----------



## Novelette

Crudblud said:


> Give up all your possessions and live in an abandoned train yard.


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## clavichorder

deggial said:


> I was pulling your leg.


Goddamned my prideful egotistical blindspots...how did I not recognize that? Was too wrapped up in the novelty of having thought of my prior comment...


----------



## clavichorder

Sonata said:


> I started dating my husband when I was 16, and that was 14 years ago. I've been with him for almost half of my life with is a hard to fathom.  Our 9 year wedding anniversary is coming up in May.


I seem to have a penchant for bumping into girls I knew when younger and befriending them, and thinking I should have gotten to know them better back in the day...maybe I'll end up with one of them? Then I'll have a satisfactory romantic life story...


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Give up all your possessions and live in an abandoned train yard.


He can start doing the Harry Partch thing, who needs the common practice tuning limitations of the piano anyway?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> I seem to have a penchant for bumping into girls I knew when younger and befriending them, and thinking I should have gotten to know them better back in the day...maybe I'll end up with one of them? Then I'll have a satisfactory romantic life story...


For me the satisfactory romantic life story goes.....

A meets B via Internet site (not a dating site, just a site that they share similar interest in)
A and B starts filling up threads with rather silly comments to each other 
A and B realises they love each other, but even though they live in the same country they are separated by huge distance.

Skipping ahead 6 and a half months.....
A and B end up in the same city as each other finally but unfortunately due to certain events and impracticalities they cannot meet up. 

Skipping ahead another 11 months......
B comes to the city that A lives in around Christmas time and finally they are together. 

Over the next few years.....
Engagement and stuff, both go to the same conservatorium to study music, get married, finally escape from this country and study in Europe for a while, B joins an orchestra, A conducts, A programs a 100% Wagner concert much to B's dismay :lol:, A and B start a family and from then on I think A and B would be all set. 

But this is an entirely hypothetical situation of course, any resemblance to events or people (living or dead) is entirely coincidental unless MaestroViolinist gives me permission to tell all of you...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A half of the details in your story sound just like mine, especially the Internet site part. I think "long distance relationships" need to be another option in that poll.


----------



## Kieran

I don't think I'm built for long distance relationships. It takes a fair bit of fortitude and I'd be too sorely tempted to move home to be closer, or to ask loudly why she wouldn't move to be closer to me.

I admire people who are in them, and of course, the promise of union in the future is the defining feature, that huge sense of anticipation. I wish anyone well in these relationships, they're a proof that love has great reach and that all can be together somehow, if they really want it...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A and B starts filling up threads with rather silly comments to each other


Ah, good old times, eh? :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

violadude said:


> I'm in the same situation, but my girlfriend is 12,440 Km away.


Before I met my wife I dated a woman who lived on the west side of Albuquerque while I lived on the east side. It was like a 20 minute drive to her house. After about a month I decided that was just too far.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ah, good old times, eh? :lol:


:lol:

Did we have a conversation about cheese once?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did we have a conversation about cheese once?


Why yes, we did! I learnt quite a lot of new cheeses from that Monty Python (wasn't it?) video.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Why yes, we did! I learnt quite a lot of new cheeses from that Monty Python (wasn't it?) video.


Lol yes of course 

Btw, did you like the message I just sent you?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Well, for anyone who knows me a little it ain't that hard to guess where my man lives.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lol yes of course
> 
> Btw, did you like the message I just sent you?


Yes, yes, it is quite good. I mean: Yes!!! It is awesome!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, yes, it is quite good. I mean: Yes!!! It is awesome!!!


:kiss:

I hope no one minds public display of affection here :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SiegendesLicht said:


> Well, for anyone who knows me a little it ain't that hard to guess where my man lives.


Who is your man?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :kiss:
> 
> I hope no one minds public display of affection here :lol:




Too bad if they do.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :kiss:
> 
> I hope no one minds public display of affection here :lol:


This is a deeply religious monastery so... haha...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Too bad if they do.


Do you know if you're coming down to Melbourne for Christmas yet?


----------



## EricABQ

The biggest problem I have I my marriage is that I lost a lot of respect for my wife once she decided I was an acceptable spouse.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you know if you're coming down to Melbourne for Christmas yet?


Haha, could be, could be. Ya never know.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Haha, could be, could be. Ya never know.


I hope so! Because I love you far too much! We cannot be separated like this any more!!!!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope so! Because I love you far too much! We cannot be separated like this any more!!!!




... But I must agree.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> ... But I must agree.


Lol, agree with what? The first part of the white text or the second part? :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who is your man?


I hope to get him as hooked on Wagner as I am some day, then maybe we will see him here. Wagner is part of his cultural heritage, after all.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lol, agree with what? The first part of the white text or the second part? :lol:


BOTH!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> BOTH!!!!!! :lol:


The why didn't you clarify with the proper response to the first half of the white text???? :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

We have a PM system.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> We have a PM system.


Oh yeah 

blank text


----------



## HoraeObscura

engaged for a year now, together for almost ten years now... will be marrying eurm once we got some more money lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I love being single! I'm free as a bird and can have as many guy friends as I like, and even be intimate with a few, particularly with ones I feel safe with.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ similar to Crudblud's system?


----------



## DavidA

Met a girl and decided we'd 'give it a try' to see how it worked out. That was 43 years ago and it's still working!


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ similar to Crudblud's system?


What's that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ you tell us?


----------



## Guest

So many promiscuous beings>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I have a cat and a neighbour and another Oh ***** I am sooooo popular


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ you tell us?


You invented it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jes, I've excelled myself or something


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Stop flirting, you two, or you'll end up like MaestroViolinist and me!


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Stop flirting, you two, or you'll end up like MaestroViolinist and me!


I flirt with everyone, you know that. I am uncontrollable.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ yea, as long as there's a banjo involved i'm all for it.


----------



## Bone

Girlfriend. Cat. No kids (she has two grown and 2 grandkids).


----------



## Vaneyes

Help is on the way...for single UK'ers atleast. :tiphat:

http://www.classicalmusiclover.co.uk/


----------



## Ingélou

What a fab idea that is, Vaneyes - even though I don't need it. 

Taggart & I met just after my teacher training year when I spent some time in a student Christian summer holiday retreat. We became engaged three weeks later; married three months later - forty years ago this coming December: the blessing of my life.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Taggart & I met just after my teacher training year when I spent some time in a student Christian summer holiday retreat. We became engaged three weeks later; married three months later - forty years ago this coming December: the blessing of my life.


Not a lot more to add except that Ingenue is the blessing of my life too. (Can't be forty years can it? )


----------



## Vaneyes

Good story, I & T, and may you have many more happy years together.

I came across the CMLD website while searching for new classical music sites. Borrowing from an old song...


----------



## hreichgott

On Thanksgiving 2003, a week after the US Supreme Court ruled that Massachusetts was allowed to have same-sex marriages, I proposed to my girlfriend. We were married in 2005. We moved to Massachusetts to ensure the legality of our marriage and safeguard our parenthood of any future children, one of which arrived in 2008. Almost 10 years after we became engaged, the US government gave us a nice anniversary present by deciding to recognize our marriage at the federal level as well.

(We met playing music at age 14 and 15 and became instant best friends, but it took us a while to get around to dating.)


----------



## Crudblud

hreichgott said:


> On Thanksgiving 2003, a week after the US Supreme Court ruled that Massachusetts was allowed to have same-sex marriages, I proposed to my girlfriend. We were married in 2005. We moved to Massachusetts to ensure the legality of our marriage and safeguard our parenthood of any future children, one of which arrived in 2008. Almost 10 years after we became engaged, the US government gave us a nice anniversary present by deciding to recognize our marriage at the federal level as well.
> 
> (We met playing music at age 14 and 15 and became instant best friends, but it took us a while to get around to dating.)


You are a lot older than I thought you were.


----------



## Bix

I've been with my soul mate and love of my life for 9 years now (my younger brother set us up, lol) and we have been civil partnered for 6 years.

I also have many kitties.


----------



## Couchie

I put boyfriend/girlfriend as marriage to dead composers is not yet recognized in this country.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> I put boyfriend/girlfriend as marriage to dead composers is not yet recognized in this country.


You talk in the plural tense. How many have you got there, does Wagner approve of this?


----------



## Cosmos

*as I sob in the corner cuz forever alone*


----------



## aleazk

Let me put it in this way. The only way I could be more alone is if I were floating in the interstellar space.


----------



## Forte

I'm about to start high school and I've never so much as hugged a girl that wasn't a family member.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Forte said:


> I'm about to start high school and I've never so much as hugged a girl that wasn't a family member.


That's okay. 
Before I started high school I had hugged about four girls and three boys who weren't related to me. 
And this year I've hugged two girls and three boys who aren't related to me.
Hugging is not exactly something I do _all the time_....I don't hug every day whenever I see someone I know....
But I'd give you a hug if you want one, Forte. 
Hugs are a special thing, imo, and I hug when I think it's necessary.


----------



## Crudblud

I am a liberal hugger. If you need a hug, I'm your man.


----------



## Sid James

Couchie said:


> I put boyfriend/girlfriend as marriage to dead composers is not yet recognized in this country.


Um...it was Bruckner who was necrophiliac, not Wagner. So...dunno you can finish the punchline of yet another "joke" from Sid.


----------



## Guest

If you e*** go acr*** the sea ** Ir****.........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Andante said:


> Hugging is for pansies what is the matter with you jokers


Hugging is what defines masculinity. Who would love a man that can't hug? Hugging is awesome manliness.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I am a liberal hugger. If you need a hug, I'm your man.


Hugging is for pansies what is the matter with you jokers


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I would hug anyone if they ask nicely.


----------



## Pantheon

I wouldn't mind a hug please!  My boyfriend is away these days and I don't think I can stand looking at my medical courses anymore... SOS.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hugging is what defines masculinity. Who would love a man that can't hug? Hugging is awesome manliness.


How did you do that ?????? Well if you try and hug the men I know you would be flat on your back in no time flat and it would not be for S#X


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pantheon said:


> I wouldn't mind a hug please!  My boyfriend is away these days and I don't think I can stand looking at my medical courses anymore... SOS.












Hmm I know what it is like to be away from your loved one....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Andante said:


> How did you do that ?????? Well if you try and hug the men I know you would be flat on your back in no time flat and it would not be for S#X


Well I've hugged guys who aren't even my closest friends


----------



## Crudblud

Andante said:


> Hugging is for pansies what is the matter with you jokers


Looks like someone needs a hug.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hugging is what defines masculinity. Who would love a man that can't hug? Hugging is awesome manliness.


Not in Autralia ,unless you're in the Kings Cross area.


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> I am a liberal hugger. If you need a hug, I'm your man.


That's all very well,but from the look of things here you don't know where COAG might have been.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Not in Autralia ,unless you're in the Kings Cross area.


Uh oh, I generally try and avoid that place. And King Street, Melbourne!


----------



## Forte

Crudblud said:


> I am a liberal hugger. If you need a hug, I'm your man.


I am a Marxist hugger. If you dare hug me, I'll ramble about class struggles.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Forte said:


> I am a Marxist hugger. If you dare hug me, I'll ramble about class struggles.


Another one?!!..


----------



## Guest

Hugging I can enjoy, with either liberal or Marxist - but I wouldn't want to meet a face hugger.

(Don't click here if you are of a nervous disposition and find horror too horrifying)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?um=1...&q=alien+facehugger+john+hurt&revid=683302550


----------



## Pantheon

Speaking of hugging, some people in my town offered free hugs to strangers on the street today. How lovely


----------



## Crudblud

SiegendesLicht said:


> Another one?!!..


We evil leftist demon scum are taking over, best get a head start and build your private bunker now!


----------



## peeyaj

I am married to my self. My self and I is currently not in good terms. Hopefully, my self and I can patch things up.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

My wife and I have been married for almost 13 years. And the fact that she doesn't mind my idiosyncrasies is amazing. Considering that she prefers hard rock and I, classical. We just wear a lot of earphones around the house when it comes to music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Crudblud said:


> We evil leftist demon scum are taking over, best get a head start and build your private bunker now!


Don't worry, we will have our bunkers ready, whenever we need them, while the lefties will be smoking pot and dreaming about how they will steal somebody else's bunker. Work is, after all, the evil capitalists' idea, the enlightened progressive leftists will never stoop down to that.


----------



## Bix

SiegendesLicht said:


> Don't worry, we will have our bunkers ready, whenever we need them, while the lefties will be smoking pot and dreaming about how they will steal somebody else's bunker. Work is, after all, the evil capitalists' idea, the enlightened progressive leftists will never stoop down to that.


Oh my, sometimes encouraging people to refrain from over-generalisations is like trying to get ab asino lanam.


----------



## moody

Pantheon said:


> Speaking of hugging, some people in my town offered free hugs to strangers on the street today. How lovely


How dreadful--I can't imagine anything much worse.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Uh oh, I generally try and avoid that place. And King Street, Melbourne!


Good to avoid the valley in Brisvegas too


----------

